# Air8 vs Ultramate sg



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Has anyone compared these 2 products they seem similar. I wonder if the Anderson product has some aeration properties.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Because shipping costs to Hawaii are stupidly expensive, the Anderson's product is what I use when I want to apply a Humate. I can tell you that multiple applications over the course of a year has a positive effect on grass and soil conditions.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Because shipping costs to Hawaii are stupidly expensive, the Anderson's product is what I use when I want to apply a Humate. I can tell you that multiple applications over the course of a year has a positive effect on grass and soil conditions.


I recently bought ultramate sg plus the humic dg from Anderson. I know N-ext products are the popular choice just was curious if anyone has done a test to compare....hmmmm maybe I should do a test.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

What's the cost comparisons?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Budstl said:


> What's the cost comparisons?


I paid $70 bucks for 12 pounds and it says 1 pound of K-Mate SG in one gallon of water is equivalent to one gallon of 12% liquid humic acid.
That means I would get 12 gallons of product.

Air8 is $110 bucks for 5 gallons...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not a chemist, but potassium hydroxide flakes can be had cheap. If that is what provides the chemical reaction "aeration", then why not just apply it with your favorite humic product?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That you have elected to compare N-Ext Air-8 and not Humic -12 for comparison of the products, I'm assuming you are interested in the the aeration effect. I'm going to avoid the the "liquid aeration" debate and just point out a couple of things to consider for purposes of comparing these products.
First, both contain HA. Check.
Second, both contain a percentage of K, but in what form? K content by rule is always reported as K2O equivalent. That does not mean that the K in the product is K2O. KOH (potassium hydroxide) is the common HA extract. N-Ext reports that they leave the KOH (un-neutralized) in their N-Ext Air-8 product and that this is a major factor in their product's soil aeration capability. It is safe to assume that the pH of N-Ext Air-8 is well > than 11. Andersons makes no KOH content claim, their product's pH is not stated, so consequently no assumption can be made regarding the KOH content in Andersons, if any, or any KOH related ability of the Anderson's product to mimic of the same claimed aeration effect made by N-Ext Air-8. IMO to make an apples to apples comparison, I'd start by comparing the pH of the products.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Ridgerunner when I bought the humic products from Anderson it wasnt for the aeration ability. I bought the humic dg and sg as I wanted to try them. After I was comparing the ingredients ithe ultramate sg seemed to be similar to air8 with the potassium in it. That's what got me thinking, now I'm no expert in fact dont know to much about this as Im just learning. That's why I posted this to get the more experienced folks to comment. Your right Anderson mentions nothing about aeration, they talk more about the easier mixing ability even with other products. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/OjYoNL4g5Vg


----------



## Cozy (Aug 11, 2018)

For those with high soil PH i'm curious if either is worth using? Andersons seems to be cheaper all around but I've done little comparison shopping outside of them and next products.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I do it. Correcting soil pH is first. Often times, destroying excess carbonates and bicarbonates in the soil assists with soil structure. That is why I do not ignore pH. Once some acidifying materials are on board, I then start applying Humates. This is not a once and done thing. No magic spray that will fix things in one application.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> > What's the cost comparisons?
> ...


Nice savings there on the K-Mate. Looks to be much cheaper than the N-Ext products. I'll stick with my Anderson's. Thanks for the info guys.

slomo


----------

